# Ductless (non-vented) range hoods?



## superjedi (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all,
Looking for some opinions/pros/cons regarding ductless range hoods.
We're about 90 days out (hopefully) from beginning a kitchen remodeling project and I'm trying to work out as much as I can before actually ripping into things.
Has anyone had one of these non-vented hoods in their kitchen?  I know they use charcoal filters that have to be replaced every 3 to 6 months based on how much cooking you do.  

We have an older house (1964) with the original kitchen.  It has built in cabinets which will all be coming out, and the ducting from the current range hood runs up through the middle of the cabinet above the range, through the ceiling and out to the roof.  I was considering the ductless hood as a "space saving" option.

Appreciate any input.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 13, 2010)

Everything I hear and read shouts "don't". The charcoal filters won't clear your kitchen of smoke. Use the space and run a duct outside. If there is already a hole through the roof, use it, and get the best fan you can afford. The first time you torch something on or in the stove you'll be SO happy.


----------



## superjedi (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the input!  Looking for any advice I can get.
I actually found that the ductwork goes up into the ceiling above the kitchen, then out the through the back wall of the house.  Guess it doesn't really make any difference where it's vented really.
For anyone who's done a kitchen remodel, how do you install a cabinet above the range if there's an existing duct in place?  Just cut out the back of the cabinet so it fits around it?  I guess another possibility is just to do one of those decorative wood or metal surrounds and just give up that space. Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 13, 2010)

Usually the fan hood has a set of directions and dimensions for where the hole is located, some even have templates.
Yes you just cut a hole through the cabinet, and add support if you need it. 
If you remove most of the back, screw though the sides into another cabinet.
You will get it as you go.


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree the vent to the outside is the way to go. Smoke and heat won't be pulled out by the ventless. I have the rectangular shaped duct that fits inside the wall. It changes to round in the attic and goes out the roof. I used this method because our ceiling is vaulted so the cabinet doesn't reach the ceiling. The four inch round pipe wouldn't take up much room going through a cabinet though.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the  rectangular duct inside the cabinet and there was still room to cut a useful shelf around it as it's only a few inches deep.


----------



## superjedi (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, guys.  I can see how cutting out a section of the cabinet's back panel (and shelf) would make this work.  That's probably the way I'll wind up going.  The kitchen is relatively small and I'd hate to give up any available space.

That being said, any opinions on Broan vent hoods versus other brands?


----------

